# Help! Training Command Issue



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

We're going to our last puppy obedience class Wednesday and I'm really struggling with this weeks homework. We're working on teaching "wait" from a sitting position with a verbal and hand signal and then stepping away to say "here" and have them come to us. Well, every time I say "wait" he jumps on me! This is with or without hand signals and with or without leash. The only other time he jumps on me is when I come home and we're working on that, but why is this command causing him to want to jump? I can't figure it out. We've been working on it all week. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a similar issue with heel. It suddenly meant jump up & try to run off. Eventually with lots of cookies it was more fun to stay with me. That won't work with your situation though. Be careful that the word wait might mean "jump on me" at this point. Try backing up a bit. Don't use a word for now or give a signal. Start with a sit beside you and move in front. Lots of praise and your release word instead of here. Slowly increase your steps. Lots of praise/rewards for each small accomplishment. Here can be practiced whenever something else has his attention. I wouldn't try to put the two together at this time. Don't get discouraged. I think we all have to back up from time to time with training. Puppies are silly! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Not sure about you but I tend to tell my kids wait a minute, wait a minute as I try to get in the house and they are all excited and shoving me and jumping on me.... maybe you could try another word for the command and start teaching it all over.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Could it possibly be the way that you are saying it? If you are enthusiastic with your command he may be reacting to your voice. Try being very laid back with your command or just using a hand signal to start.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! I kind of put everyone's advice together and it worked! I started with him right by my side and moved very small increments. I changed my tone of voice, and I tried it without the hand signal. He didn't jump! So now I'm working on it with the verbal command and I'll add in the hand signal when he's ready. You guys are awesome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Not sure about you but I tend to tell my kids wait a minute, wait a minute as I try to get in the house and they are all excited and shoving me and jumping on me.... maybe you could try another word for the command and start teaching it all over.


What you said made me think maybe he's associating this with me holding my hand up when I come home to keep him from jumping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

It is so easy for us to forget the unconscious signals we give our dogs. Glad you figured out something that works.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My advice would be to not give a verbal cue at all yet...not until he's getting the behavior pretty darn reliably. Get the behavior first by very small baby steps and very frequent reinforcement. Divide this into the 3 d's...distance, duration and distractions. Don't try to do it with all 3 at once. Start out say, with duration but don't step away. Stand right, smack dab in front of him. Reinforce at a high rate as he stays, rapid fire with the tiny treats. Once he's onto that, reinforce after 2 seconds, then 3 as long as he's able to stay put. If he jumps up or breaks it, go back to where he was successful and work up from there. Use a marker word (yessss!)or clicker when you like what you see and then right away, treat. A marker is a signal that tells him what it is he just did that is earning him a treat. He needs feed back and if you can catch it quickly with a marker and reward... before he breaks the stay, he'll know what you mean. 

After he's getting onto that well, try taking one step back but immediately step back in front of him....no pause whatsoever, quick one small step back and then forward again. Reinforce. Repeat. As you are now working on distance, relax the duration expectations for a while. So, one step back a few times and if he's staying put well, then try 2 steps back...no pause at this stage. Gradually increase your distance away from him, but step immediately back in front of him and treat.

When you think he's getting onto this well, try putting a little more distance, a few more steps back and maybe 2 seconds, then raise that criteria a little...3 seconds, 4...

Only add a verbal or visual cue once the dog is ruling out any other behavior besides what you're looking for. Once you see that he is getting it, that's when you insert your cues otherwise he can miss the association.

Once he's really onto the game, add some mild distractions, like moving your arms and legs a little, or moving your whole body a step over, dropping a not too enticing toy. If ever he fails, you've gone too far too fast. Go back where he was successful and work back up gradually. I wouldn't expect him to be perfect at class with that much distraction until he's worked up to it in less distracting environments. Don't worry about....just keep plugging away. He will get onto it fine.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, that's great advice. I'll work on that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

